# Why are some people so against clothes?



## Island Protector (Dec 31, 2010)

On another forum some people were very strongly against clothes for any animals, dogs included. They think only if there's a reason, like to keep them warm. I don't get it, if the animal actually LIKES wearing clothes, why's that a bad thing? I know many chis absolutely love clothes, yet some think they shouldn't be wearing them?  Doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

clothes fro pets are a personal choice at the end of the day. If your pup likes them and so do you then thats your life, don worry what others think xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Because some people just have to be indifferent to something. :lol: It's what fuels their being.  My opinion is that what you put on your dogs is your business. If they don't like the clothes, then I would say it's not fair to the pup to have to wear them. I still say it's up to the owner to make the choice.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm personally one who doesn't dress my Chi's up "just because". My daughters do to our Chi's & that's fine. I have nothing against it...I just think it's funny. :lol: I'll usually just put sweaters/sweatshirts/jackets or whatnot on to keep them warm. 

Saying that, what you do is your choice. Who cares what everyone else thinks. There will always be people who'll tell you it's ridiculous & others who tell you how cute your babies are. As long as you & your pup enjoy it--I say dress 'em up!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Everyone has their opinions, of course. If one doesn't think a dog should wear clothes, then they don't have to put them on their dog. I will never understand why people concern themselves with what other people do if it's not hurting anything.

Chi's are one breed that can need clothes if they live in colder climates. My Roo has very little fur and my vet even recommended her wearing something on cold days or if the air conditioner is running. I agree with T though, if a dog doesn't like clothes, you shouldn't put them on them, unless they are going out in the cold and absolutely will need something. My Pip hates clothes, so I don't put anything on him. Initially, I thought he would need something when going outside to pee in the Winter, but I find he really doesn't. I shovel a path and he goes quick and it's no biggie. Roo doesn't mind clothes at all.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree with everyone else here. If they don't like it don't force it, but let's face it, there are way worse things that happen to Dogs than whether or not they wear clothing. Fern and Willow actually love clothes, Ivy will tolerate a t shirt or a sweater, but it's not her favorite thing lol!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine hate clothes! :lol: They are so ungrateful! :lol: :wink: 

I only put clothes on mine for pics (3 to 5 minutes) and for cold outside temps. I just keep the house warm during colder weather so that they don't get chilled. They stay under blankets most of the day anyway. There are much more important things in the World to stress over besides whether someone's dog is wearing clothes. There are kids starving all over our Nation! Now that is something to be concerned about!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

MoJie is the only one that hate clothes....I love especially chis in the little dresses...so cute!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Peyton love wearing clothes. they get very excited when they see i'm going to put something on them  , Tootsie will just tolerate it


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Bambi doesnt mind clothes and bruiser tolerates depends on his mood of the day haha But I dont care what people think,most people think its cute others might not like it but theirs bigger concerns x


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't dress mine up, but I do put on something during the winter when it's cold out. Gonzo will stare at me and shiver until I put his coat on, then he is happy and will go curl up somewhere. Tico wears something all winter, too and is quite content. Reggie loves to be dressed, too. The rest will let me put coats on without too much of a fuss, but Twiggy and Pepper are not that keen on it. If you want to put them in pretty dresses or clothes, go for it, they're your dogs.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL mine ALL wear clothes. 1) b'c it gets cold here in the winter and they still like to go outside, and 2) b'c mommy likes to dress them up. They don't mind, the girls actually seem to like it. They know it's attention and they each get a treat when clothes are put on...of course it took them all some time to get used to it but none of them mind now. I don't care what other people say, children are starving, our military is dying over seas, ... and you care if I put my pet in clothes or not? Ha.


----------



## blakey25c (Mar 5, 2011)

hi,life is hard enough, if dressing up our chis make some people smile then life will be fun with ur chi. these dogs are lovely. i have a chi as a substitute for a real child. i love shopping for him and he is my wee baby.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't get why other people are so opinionated on what you do with your pet either.

My dad thinks having a dog for a pet is silly because he was a farmer & sees dogs as workers, but when he is in my home he has to just put up with it lol!

I have no choice but to put a jumper or t-shirt on Bella on cooler days because if I don't she will simply refuse to go outside. I am pretty sure she is telling me she is cold & I am gonna dress her no matter what anyone thinks  Holly is not fussed on clothes, she'll take them or leave them but she does have a much thicker coat. Yogi hasn't tried them yet, but will definitely be getting a spray jacket with reflective spots at least for winter to keep him dry & make him more visible on night walks because he is black.

I don't really dress them up to look pretty but that's only because I haven't found anything I really like, gonna have to get that sewing machine out


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

blakey25c said:


> hi,life is hard enough, if dressing up our chis make some people smile then life will be fun with ur chi. these dogs are lovely. i have a chi as a substitute for a real child. i love shopping for him and he is my wee baby.


Dogs are not and never will be a substitute for Children that seems silly to me.

That said, my dogs all wear clothes I live in Canada and it's damn cold here!


----------



## Island Protector (Dec 31, 2010)

I completely agree with you guys! I don't really care, it just kind of bothered me because I got called cruel and everything over it and my dogs LOVE being dressed. Its crazy how some people can have such extremist views on silly things like this.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

I think if your unfortunate enough not to be able to have children then dogs are a great substitute! you still have to look after them and theyre forever by your side. Hurts loosing a dog too.

Tinkerbell loves getting dressed but Elise isnt too sure, yet she tolerates it x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I only put a coat on Lily in the winter to keep her warm,bad enough getting the legs in then ,she doesn't like it at all,Dottie being so small will always need a coat,but no i never put dresses etc on them


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OK I am the minority here and shoot me down in flames if you want but I am against it, nothing wrong with a well fitting coat in winter but other than that ill leave that to other people and in reality its your dog and its up to you. 

Its just not for me or Rocky. He likes to be a nudist


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lynda, we wouldn't shoot you down in flames. : ) You are far to nice to do that. The difference between you and some that are against it, is you let others handle their own business without ridiculing them.  That's the beauty of your character. :daisy: 

I’m against many things, and for some, but I figure to each their own. : ) Until I’m crowned Queen of all knowing, I’ll do as I wish, and let others do as they wish.


----------



## Island Protector (Dec 31, 2010)

> You are far to nice to do that. The difference between you and some that are against it, is you let others handle their own business without ridiculing them.


Yeah, exactly. I just hate it when people are so rude and opinionated about something and fully believe their opinion is the only one that matters on whatever they're arguing about, even if they barely know anything on the subject.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Louie hates being dressed up  So I just stick to the necessities. Coats when it is cold or a little mac when it rains and thats it.

Occasionally he will wear a hoody out which he doesnt do too bad with

He looks adorable in clothes but hates things goin on over his head.

I think clothes are cute  Just not if the dog doesn't like them x


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Maisie doesnt mind clothes, and Pippi loves them - To the extent that she will bring me things to put on her (including my nephews clothes!!) 

If its cold then they have coats on, and they're dressed up for special occasions, but usually they dont have any clothes on - they dont need it in my opinion, but if the dog doesnt mind then I dont have a problem with it


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with it. Elmo wears a wee t-shirt inside if he ia cold and will wear a sweater and jacket for going outside and sometimes like today he is nude!! I didn't understand putting clothes on chis until I got one and realised how cold Elmo gets.
And plus why not make any clothes you put on them for practical purposes cute?!


----------

